# Is it dp/dr or something worse?



## james0926 (Mar 7, 2015)

I've been feeling worse and worse everyday. I've had headaches everyday and don't feel like myself at all anymore. It's almost impossible for me to read type or write anything at all. My vocabulary has become very limited. I have shockwaves that go through my brain almost 24/7 and now it's turned into a unpleasant tickling sensation almost like you would feel when anxious or (butterflies in stomach) except it's in my head and not in my stomach. My vision seems a bit fuzzy and I seem less me everyday. I get nauseous a lot aswell and these are just some of my symptoms but they worsen every single day. Is this dpdr because it's never been this bad before and I haven't had any anxiety.


----------



## oksfyre (Feb 21, 2015)

Hey there. Sorry to hear you're going through this nightmare. I have periods aswell where it seems I can't articulate myself in anyway and when I read it's like I'm watching myself reading and nothing goes in. I find writing about the experience does help, just letting go and writing down how you feel in the moment. I keep a diary which helps a little bit. My biggest issue is when I feel ok it's like i'm in total ignorance of the DP then it hits me again like a sledgehammer out of nowhere. I don't unfortunately believe it can just be ignored, or is a simple problem of perception. I think it's rooted in childhood issues like trauma from what I've researched. I think what you're going through probably isn't physical, it's more psychosomatic which is when mental problems express themselves physically. Like when some people get anxious they come out in hives etc. I can relate to the shockwaves in the brain, I suffer from something very similar to that. I like my brain jolts like a stuttering engine. I really hate it but I've had it for a long time, the meds I'm on seem to get rid of it (Citalopram). I would see a doctor about the physical symptoms though just to check


----------



## Sportsdude8 (Apr 25, 2015)

Hey bud. I feel the same way. I feel much slower and my vision and time are distorted. I also find myself trying to articulate my speech but feels very difficult to do so. I had the shockwaves once in my brain.. For about a good minute. Scared the shit out of me. I thought it was a stroke about to happen. I know this is horrible but we are still living for a reason.. I believe we can get better but it's gonna take a lot of patience. I know it's difficult to motivate yourself to do things right now because you feel like shit! Slowly tho I have been able to get myself to enjoy life again. I really just push myself to do things and I don't care what people think of me because they have no idea what I'm going thru. I've made progress even though it doesn't feel like much. You have to get yourself to be active and involved in society again.. And slowly you will see positive results. They are minor but remember this is a process. Stay up man!


----------



## intothequarry (May 16, 2015)

I went through spikes of this for about a week and it eventually passed. Mine passed by stopping taking ibuprofen that I was using to combat these headaches - the irony!


----------



## anniephantom (Jan 17, 2018)

Anybody here regain their cognitive functions and vision back? If so, how did you recover??


----------

